# Where do you buy your wood?



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I’m going to be building a pair of Tele’s and need to buy some wood for the bodies, necks and fret boards. Where do you guys/gals get your wood from? I’m going to be doing swamp ash (I think) bodies, maple necks and maple and rosewood fret boards. I apologies if I’m bringing up a topic that’s been talked about a million times already.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Where is NS you from? I have used Halifax Specialty Hardwoods. Never had any luck finding swamp ash local.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I’m actually in PEI now.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if they ship (or if you are ever in the west) but Black Forest Wood in Calgary have a fantastic selection. You name it, they have it. Great service and super friendly staff too. No I don't work there! They even have some 40" wide mahogany, about 10' long, and huge selection of small 1/4" pieces for fingerboards.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

A&M Wood Specialty in Ontario - but their minimum order is $100.

http://www.amwoodinc.com/productdet...aEJTesrUi3aads6rMrv+4uRuMVqx3JYDcNsPpRT+l4MO0


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Try exotic woods 
http://www.exotic-woods.com/location.html
There very good to deal with


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I haven't decided where to buy from yet, but I want to pull the trigger soon so the wood gets a little time to acclimatize to the shop. If anyone has any other ideas let me know. I'll keep you posted with what I go with in the end and the final cost.

I may start a build thread for the tele's too, depending on how ambitious I am!


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I can sell you some brazilian for the fretboard if you are interested.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Matthew said:


> I can sell you some brazilian for the fretboard if you are interested.


Hi Matthew,

Thanks, but I’ve already ordered my wood. I’ll probably get in contact with you for my next build though! I should get some more practice in before I start using a nice piece of brazilian...


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

*Update*

So I went with Exotic Woods as my supplier. The person on the phone was very friendly and knowledgeable about guitar wood. Very easy to deal with. The rough prices were…

2 piece swamp ash body blank – 80.00
Indian Rosewood fret board blank – 10.00
¼ sawn hard maple neck blank – 35.00
Custom cut on body blank – 25.00
Shipping – should be under 30.00

I’m having them cut a ¼ inch top off of the body slab to use as the top of my Thinline (hence the custom cut charge). I don’t have the gear to make that cut myself. So for under 200 bucks I’ve got everything I need to get started shipped to my door in PEI. I realize that there are probably less expensive ways to get the materials, but I liked the vibe of Exotic Woods and I knew I was going to get exactly what I wanted. He's going to try to pick me out a nice dark piece of rosewood, and he's expecting to have the order shipped out by the end of the week. 

Thanks to all for the input!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Buy????, mine was growing in my yard.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Matthew said:


> I can sell you some brazilian for the fretboard if you are interested.


I have heard you can't take brazilian rosewood across borders now, unless you have the correct paperwork.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Prosonic said:


> I’m having them cut a ¼ inch top off of the body slab to use as the top of my Thinline (hence the custom cut charge). I don’t have the gear to make that cut myself.


Glad to hear you got what you need. For future reference, A&M does indeed have great wood inventory. Although, I am always nervous about having other people choose my wood.

I live in Dartmouth, fairly close to East Coast Specialty Hardwoods. If you ever are in the area and want to drop by my shop, feel free to contact me. n.milburn AT gmx DOT ca

Depending upon your wood size needs, we could possibly cut it with my machines.

HandCraftedGuitars.ca has my phone number (under "Classical Guitars - Models).

- Ned.


----------



## catguy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try http://www.bowriverwoods.com/ they have some great stuff, that is where I am getting a mahogany blank from, to build a custom 65 Gibson Melody Maker.


----------

